# A freshly cleaned Smurf



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Since I'm kind of new here - a few pics of the smurf mobile:








[/IMG]







[/IMG] 







[/IMG]







[/IMG] 







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

*here are a few more*








[/IMG]







[/IMG] 







[/IMG]







[/IMG] 







[/IMG]


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Smmurf-tastic! :thumbup:


----------



## Thor (Mar 31, 2003)

*Absosmurfly!*

Nice pics, MadRussian. ;-)


----------



## Thor (Mar 31, 2003)

*Question on pic footer....*

Mike,

How did you get the "m3.madrussian.net" tagged to the bottom of all those pics? You manually cut/paste that image? Or, is there a "smarter" way to do such things?

- Thor ;-)


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Question on pic footer....*



Thor ;-) said:


> *Mike,
> 
> How did you get the "m3.madrussian.net" tagged to the bottom of all those pics? You manually cut/paste that image? Or, is there a "smarter" way to do such things?
> 
> - Thor ;-) *


There are scripts that will automatically tag images, compress them, size them, etc - I tag all of the images at the M3 gallery at my site manually since its pretty much a low volume deal for me. You're welcome to add your car m3.madrussian.net 
The only reason I tag them is to get more people to add their cars to the gallery - I figure that if my bandwidth is going to be abused I might as well get more pictures for my gallery out of it.


----------



## RoadRat (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks great Mike!


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

RoadRat said:


> *Looks great Mike! *


Thanks! And thanks for adding your car to the gallery! Its already on line at m3.madrussian.net/gallery.shtml


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

I like LS blue :thumbup:


----------

